# .40 cal shot shells



## the r.o.c. (Aug 31, 2011)

ive been thinking about getting a 38 or 357 so i could carry shot shells for snakes.  i was at bass pro and came across some cci shot shells made for 40 semi's. any one ever use these? will i rue my decission or do they work. havent had a chance to fire one yet, ill take some pics and post them when i do.


----------



## woodzx225 (Aug 31, 2011)

*40 cal Shotshells*

I use the CCI in my Glock 40. It does the job killing snakes. You may want to clean your pistol after you shoot them due to some plastic build up in barrel.


----------



## the r.o.c. (Sep 1, 2011)

thanks 225, im going scouting tomorrow, bought a pair of snake boots from bps on sale. 16" rockies $130 reg price. $75 sale. i still always take a snake stick too. the older i get the more cautious. luck to ya this year.


----------



## DawgMedic (Sep 4, 2011)

I too use them... in my Glock 23....they work fine!


----------



## butshot (Sep 4, 2011)

DawgMedic said:


> I too use them... in my Glock 23....they work fine!



Just curious, Do the .40 cal shells cycle the action in a Glock? I have shot .22 shot shells out of my Ruger .22 auto and I had to hand cycle to eject empties.


----------



## DawgMedic (Sep 29, 2011)

They cycled fine in my Glock 23... I bought cheap ones from "cheaperthandirt.com" they don't have the bulging plastic cap on them like my 9mm rat shot does... we shot a couple to verify pattern, etc... cycled it fine... the Glock may have an advantage over some other auto since it does not have an external hammer it has to push back... either way.... they shoot fine in mine


----------



## Gordief (Sep 29, 2011)

i just got some for my .44sp bulldog... looks like mini  .410 .


----------



## Offroadtek (Nov 15, 2011)

For added reading
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=636316&highlight=


----------

